#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-18
<shapord> naz
<shapord> Hola
<shapord> viendo las naves aterrizar en Ilo
<mib_qzl2g5> Buenas tardes
<mib_qzl2g5> alguién que me pueda ayudar?
<rossell> holas gente
<rossell> ?tan en linea....
<rossell> HOLAS
<redrebel> hola
<shapord> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-19
<pedronchaveta> ladren
<pedronchaveta> gente
<pedronchaveta> quiero
<pedronchaveta> saber si ubunto reconoce una targeta wireless dwa 510
<wepabong> Radio Utpinux ONLINE: http://radio.utpinux.org/pages/radio-en-vivo.php
<mandy> hul
<shapord> Buenas tardes
<genelyk> uhmmm
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-20
<nelzOn> Holaaaa!!
<nelzOn> Hola a todoss!!
<nelzOn> que pasa???
<nelzOn> no van a ablarr!!
<nelzOn> =D
<nelzOn> x)
<Ddiods> Buenas
<mib_xccfci> disculpen alguien sabe como correr garena en linux
<cfoch> hola
<th3pr0ph3t> ajax IRC Client?
<th3pr0ph3t> Pucha ya no saben qué hacer con javascript :S
<revenger98> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-21
<ADRIVAS> hola, alguien me ayuda
<mib_e1ffmm> Saludos, acabo de instalar ubuntu, pero no me funciona la wireless alguien me ayuda
<xander21c1> Holas
<manuelRAM> o/
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-22
<mib_o5g53y> hola jente de ubuntu
<mib_o5g53y> alguirn me podria decir o pasarme un manual de como montar mi propio servidor
<RoAkSoAx> mib_o5g53y, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/
<Droper> ta que
<mib_cng9d7> hola como estan uds.
<mib_cng9d7> quiero saber si las particiones que se hacen cuando tienes ex instalado e instalas ubuntu se pueden volver atras y dejar el equipo como estaba antes de hacerla y  como se instala internet atraves de ubuntu ,tengo conexcion wifi en mi casa
<joska> Hello
<joska> help my please to get codec audio and video ubuntu 8.10
<joska> for ubuntu 8.10 please
<joska> Alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar un link de donde pueda bajar los codec para poder ver video y audio en ubuntu 8.10??
<joska> Hola
<joska> |-_-|< Alguien que me ayude ??¿¿
<RoAkSoAx> joska, cuando ejecutas alguna pelicula o algo no te sale una pantalla para que instalaes los codecs?
<joska> no! solamente me dic que los baje desde un link y no creo que los tiene el CD
<joska> tengo que tener internet en la maquina pero en la casa no tengo
<joska> y quiero saber si ustedes saben de alguna página en donde pueda bajarlos
<joska> |'_'|< No encuentro nada ?¿
<RoAkSoAx> q te sale
<RoAkSoAx> que archivos tratas de ejecutar
<joska> una pantalla en la que me dic que tengo que conectarme a internet
<joska> avi y mp3
<joska> pero me dic que no tengo los codec para ver y oir
<RoAkSoAx> joska, los codecs los descarga de internet, necesitas tener tu maquina en Ubuntu conectada a internet
<joska> que lastima y asi nomas con una archivo tar o algo asi no hay ?
<joska> para instalarlos desde la terminal ??
<joska> ok bye gracias
<RoAkSoAx> joska, no.. tendrias que bajarte el DVD de Ubuntu Y probar a ver si tiene los paquetes ahi
<mib_3jmwng> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-23
<juliuss> saludos
<juliuss> haber estoy pensando probar ubuntu; soy mandrivero, pero antes queria sabes que debo esperar de hacer el cambio
<juliuss> mmmmm, bueno hablamos soy fuga
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-24
<_Ads0_> hola gente
<mib_d82wtg> hey que onda
<mib_d82wtg> alguien me puede ayudar
<mib_d82wtg> necesito instalar los driver de la tarjeta grafica en mi lap
<mib_d82wtg> es intel
<mib_d82wtg> gm 965 chipset
<mib_mf6ajp> alguien me puede decir como instalar los drivers de la  tarjeta  grafica
<mib_mf6ajp> es intel
<mib_mf6ajp> porfavor
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-25
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ping?
<nxvl> pong
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: de casuela sabes cuanto gana una persona en canonical en USA?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> xq?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: interview
<nxvl> huh?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: el manager del server team me ofrecio chamba pero tipo practicas, no pagadas, pero le dije q ya taba haciendo el GSoC pero que todavia estaba interesado entonces voy a hacer una wada tipo medio tiempo y etc
<nxvl> jos?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: sep
<nxvl> pero si iwal te ofrecio no pagadas, asumo q seguira asi la oferta
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: no no, osea yo llegue al UDS y alice me dijo: "tengo algo para ti" y luego maria "ya estas en canonical" pero yo les dije estoy en el GSoC... La cosa es aqe le dije que todavia estaba interesado
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: y le dije a Jos que como tengo que sacar permiso de trabajo y eso cuenta hacia el tiempo q estoy permitido en trabajar poir la Universidad aqui y un floro asi que no iba a poderser nor pagadas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: porq lo que hubiese podido hacer no pagadas, que es contar hacia los creditos de mi carrera, ya los estoy llevando con el GSoC
<nxvl> bueno, ni idea
<nxvl> y nadie te va a decir su sueldo
<nxvl> tenemos prohibido dar esa informacion hasta entre nosotros
<nxvl> tendria q ser alguien bieeeen bieeeen pata q te de un estiado
<nxvl> estimado
<nxvl> tu mejor opcion va a ser preguntarle a los del FL LoCo maso cuanto pedir
<RoAkSoAx> toy len call con ella
<RoAkSoAx> me akaba de llamar
<nxvl> ella as in Alice?
<nxvl> lo de la oferta es despues
<nxvl> eso va a ser por correo probablemente
<nxvl> xq tu dices un numero, te contra ofertan
<nxvl> es todo un tema
<nxvl> lo q no se es como funciona cuando regreses a peru
<nxvl> asumo q te lo bajan a sueldo latino
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: no voya regresar al peru
<nxvl> ah ya te quedas alla?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: legalmente despues del master puedo quedarme como 3 anios para trabajar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: entonces ya decho me quedo pes
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<nxvl> trabajando para canonical? Yo me vendria
<nxvl> aca tengo la vida de los ricos y famosos
<nxvl> jaja
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-26
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: te llegaste a comprar el nexus one?
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> toy misio
<nxvl> pedro se lo compro
<nxvl> se lo robe en bruselas
<nxvl> chvre el juguete
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si pe, estoy viendo pa comprarme uno o no
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: la webada es que han sacado de la tienda la version para AT&T que es la que funciona con el 3G en peru
<nxvl> te lo dan desbloqueado
<kramerG> quit
<nxvl> osea puedes traerlo y comprarle chip de claro
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si te dan el Nexus One desbloqiuedoi, pero lo que digo es que hay 2 versions. T-Mobile, y AT&T. El de AT&T es el unico que podria funcionar en el Peru para el Internet 3G. (ambos funcionan para llamadas)., pero lo han sacado temporalmente de la tienda online de google
<nxvl> y hay la version desbloqueada
<nxvl> hay AT&T, T-Mobile y la plain q es la desbloqueada
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: no no no, Hay T-Mobile en contrato, y hay AT&T desbloqueado y T-Mobile Desbloqueado (la diferencia es la frecuencia en la que funciona el 3g). Ahora bien, la version de AT&T desbloqueada ya no la estan vendiendo. Luego, para que funcione con 3g en Peru, necesitas la version disenada para AT&T
<nxvl> seguro?
<nxvl> segun to entendia no era asi
<xander21c> Hola
<xander21c> nxvl o RoAkSoAx tendran x alli un tutorial para instalar proxy transparente en ubuntu?
<nxvl> en el server guide debe estar
<nxvl> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<nxvl> basicamente lo q tienes q hacer son 2 cosas:
<nxvl> 1. configurar un proxy como lo necesites
<nxvl> 2. Poner una regla en el firewall que redirija todo el trafico web (http, https, ftp) al proxy
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> nxvl: q tan yuca es??
<nxvl> q cosa?
<nxvl> lo del firewall son 3 reglas cojudas
<xander21c> o es facil de preparar el proxy trasnparaete
<nxvl> y con UFW debe ser mas facil todavia
<nxvl> el proxy viene casi pre-configurado
<nxvl> pero nunca tocaba proxies, era lo unico para lo q mi practicante en aureal era bueno
<xander21c> y puedo listar paginas bloqueadas ?
<nxvl> asi q lo tenia haciendo proxies todo el dia
<xander21c> jaja
<nxvl> pero me acuerdo alguna vez hace aaaaaaanhos haberlo hecho y no era muy complicado
<nxvl> y ahora debe ser mas facil todavia
<nxvl> i assume
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> xq el server q tengo con CentOS 5 murio (hardware) y x ahora lo tengo todo saliendo directo
<xander21c> pero tengo q levantar un nuevo proxy (paso unas 2 semana) :)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: toy seguro con lo del Nexus One. La unica version del N1 para que funcione el 3g en el Peru, es la de AT&T. La de T-mobile en el peru podrias usarlo para llamadas y text messages y eso, pero no podrias usar el 3g
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: mmm, q raro, xq en teoria esta standar y usa GSM/EDGE
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si pero las frecuencias en el peru son 850/1900
<nxvl> y el celular no deberia adaptarse automagicamente?
<nxvl> sino como carajos funciona bien el roaming de datos?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: el N1 de T-mobile tiene para 3g 900/1700/2100 mientras que el de AT&T tiene 850/1900
<nxvl> huh, interesante
<nxvl> eso no sabia
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: y para llamadas, ambos tienen (850/900/1800/1900). La diferencia es la frecuencia utilizada para el 3g
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: http://blog.pucp.edu.pe/item/12059
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: esto es lo que dice en la pagina de claro: Frecuencias / Bandas
<RoAkSoAx> CLARO opera su red 2G en Perú en la frecuencia 1900 MHz y su red 3G en frecuencia 850 MHz.
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: N1 AT&T: Supports three 3G/UMTS bands (850/1900/2100 MHz) and four GSM radio frequencies (850/900/1800/1900 MHz)
<RoAkSoAx> N1 T-Mobile: Supports three 3G/UMTS bands (900/AWS/2100 MHz) and four GSM radio frequencies (850/900/1800/1900 MHz)
<nxvl> ah manya
<nxvl> no tenia idea
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si pe  y esoq eu estaba a punto de comprar el de T-Mobile, pero prefiero esperar a que salga otro HTC con las bambas para llevarlo al peru
<nxvl> eso explica xq en nextel me dan otro equipo para irme a europa
<nxvl> pense q era por CDMA/GSM
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si el equipo es con chip, es GSM, si no es con chip es CDMA
<nxvl> creo q tb hay CDMA con chip ah
<nxvl> pero en vdd no se nada de telefonia celular
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si hay
<nxvl> asi q mejor ni opino
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: hay celulares que soportan ambos estandares... por ej nomas los celulares chinos copias soportan como 4 chips 5 chips
<nxvl> solo se q GSM es sniffeable y su encriptacion un saludo a la bandera
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: todo lo que sea wireless es penetrable
<nxvl> teoricamente no xq esta encriptado
<nxvl> :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: igual
<nxvl> en realidad crackear un WPA2 es bieeen complicado
<nxvl> incluso un WPA nomas, aunque ya lo rompieron en menos de un dia usando nvidias
<nxvl> de hecho puedes capturar un handshake y hacerle fuerza bruta, pero es leeeeeeeento
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: Si decho
<RoAkSoAx> por eso Wireless, aun asi uses el mejor crifrado del mudno, a la larga es penetrable
<RoAkSoAx> porque tienes acceso al medio
<RoAkSoAx> mientras que si yo paso un cable de aqui a tu jato, un sniffer no puede hacer nada porq no tiene acceso al medio, es decir, no peude conectarse a nuestro cable punto a punto
<brillantejcoh> las RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> hola brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> hola man como vas
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh: ahi estudiando pa mi examen en 2 horas
<brillantejcoh> asu, tas en 2da profesionalizacion?
<brillantejcoh> de q es el exa RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh: de mi Maestria, y Internetworking se llama el curso
<brillantejcoh> ha cheere man, RoAkSoAx como le digo a ubuntu que sefije en el archivo /etc/network/interfaces  para las configuraciones de tarjetas
<xander21c> Holas
<brillantejcoh> las xander21c
<brillantejcoh> xander21c,  todavia hay polos?
<xander21c> no
<xander21c> :(
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: esta demostrado q si puede
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: x la radiacion
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si hasta se puede leer las teclas q presionas desde la tierra a 15 metros de distancia por el tomacorriente
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: la unica forma de tener una PC segura es desconectarla de la corriente, de la red, meterla en un baul, meterla en una caja fuerte, meterla en el sotano en un cuarto sin puertas ni ventanas
<nxvl> y aun asi te pueden robar la informacion :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl nada de internet es seguro 100%
<nxvl> yay!
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ni el FBI se salva
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> encima los payasos se meten a la defcon a querer tomar fotos y mandarlas
<nxvl> poor inocents
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<xander21c> q novelas
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-27
<profeta> alguna vz hay alguien en este xat??
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-28
<ACID0> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-23
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<th3pr0ph3t> hola! por fin alguien vivo por aquí :D
<SergioMeneses> th3pr0ph3t, jejeje
<th3pr0ph3t> alguien usa gmusicbrowser ?
<th3pr0ph3t> tengo una duda con un plugin
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-25
<teadoesqueen> hola a todos, me gustaria preguntar una cosa: hace poco me instale la ultima versión de ubuntu ( 11.0.4) i no se porque pero no para de conjelarse la pantalla frecuentemente, saben ustedes cual es el problema?
<th3pr0ph3t> Hola, te leo pero no sé qué podría ser la causa.
<th3pr0ph3t> Has probado sin efectos?
<th3pr0ph3t> (Iniciar sesión en 'Ubuntu Clásico (sin efectos)')
<teadoesqueen> voy a hacer la prueba haber si entro dede alli
<th3pr0ph3t> muchas veces es el driver de video,
<th3pr0ph3t> si no se congela asi entonces eso debe ser
<teadoesqueen> haver, yo inicio sesión con dos opciones que me poenen : que son iniciar con UBUNTU , con Linux 2.6.38-8- generic
<teadoesqueen> i el otro es lo mismo pero en modo seguro
<th3pr0ph3t> no, me refería a la pantalla que pide nombre de usuario y contraseña
<th3pr0ph3t> cuando haces clic en tu nombre, en la parte de abajo hay un combo que dice Ubuntu, despliégalo y verás que hay Ubuntu Clásico y Ubuntu Clásico (sin efectos)
<teadoesqueen> vale, voy a ver
<th3pr0ph3t> suerte
<teadoesqueen> vale a mi al entrar solo me pide la contraseña, i no me sale el combo que dice Ubuntu, no hay otra manera de acceder para verlo?
<th3pr0ph3t> qué raro, normalmente aparece DESPUÉS de hacerle clic a tu nombre... antes no aparece. Estás seguro?
<th3pr0ph3t> Pero si no, no pasaba eso con otra versión de ubuntu?
<teadoesqueen> no lo se... soy iniciado en linux, i esta es la primera versión que tengo
<th3pr0ph3t> pues temo que sea que el hardware no sea compatible, mayormente es el de video...
<th3pr0ph3t> y si eres iniciado y ves que no funciona,quizá una versión más antigua funcione mejor
<th3pr0ph3t> para la 11.04 han cambiado mucho
<teadoesqueen> vale muchas gracias! :)
<th3pr0ph3t> qué pena que pase eso la verdad
<th3pr0ph3t> ubuntu es bueno cuando funciona ^^
<nul_5852> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-27
<xander21c> Hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-21
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien, alistandome para los examenes, ussted como va?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy...
<SergioMeneses> no hay bien
<SergioMeneses> peleando con un simulador en debian
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: suerte con eso :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yo tengo que dar todos los examenes que postergue para ir al uds
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy! ahora a pagar jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, no tengo nada de ganas de estudiar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje asi ando yo... pero es estudiar para una certificacion
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: me estoy muriendo de ganas por saber donde sera el proximo UDS
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por hay hablamos algo con roaksoax sino estoy mal
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pero creo que  no hay nada confirmado hasta que esta en la pag
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, me compre un llavero en el UDS, y la luz se salio :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<SergioMeneses> =/
<SergioMeneses> mire https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<SergioMeneses> acabo de aprobar a dante... no tenia los permisos =/
<JoseeAntonioR> uy, perfecto entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: como vamos?
<viperhoot> regular
<viperhoot> por fin algo más libre
<JoseeAntonioR> vamos al reves
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> semana de exámens?
<viperhoot> exámenes ?
<JoseeAntonioR> semana de examenes postergados
<viperhoot> uhh
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en lo que va de esta semana me pongo a llenar las actividades de ubuntu-pe y a ver si encuentro fotos para documentarlo bien
<viperhoot> hay varias en la cuenta de picasa de xander
<viperhoot> por ahi que las puedo encontrar y ordenarlas
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: si por favor, disculpame mas bien por estar bien ausente
<viperhoot> es comprensible ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> he estado con todos estos temas, y nicolas tenia razon, con el uds no hay tiempo de nada
<JoseeAntonioR> uno practicamente no duerme
<JoseeAntonioR> a partir de la proxima semana que termino examenes, full ubuntu de nuevo, como siempre
<viperhoot> bacán
<viperhoot> ya estás de vuelta ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sip, hoy se acaban mis vacaciones
<viperhoot> hehehe ni modo
<viperhoot> esta semana me pongo al día con eso de los eventos
<viperhoot> y aplicariamos para la próxima reunión
<JoseeAntonioR> si, por ahi Sergio me comento algo
<viperhoot> ojalá aprueben ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> la cuestion es el numero de persoans
<viperhoot> bueno, en el ask ya tenemos un número regular de usuarios
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me das un minuto por favor?
<viperhoot> normal
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: le comente a Michael Hall de la idea, le parecio genial
<viperhoot> a cual te refieres?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: el ask
<JoseeAntonioR> voy a hablar con Jorge Castro para ver si eso se puede tener como una base para un AskUbuntu! en español
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: el problema es que askubuntu en inglés lo maneja un particular (creo)
<viperhoot> no es algo controlado por Canonical, por ejemplo.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: esta basado en stackexchange
<viperhoot> más que basado , creo que son los tipos de stackexchange los que lo manejan.
<JoseeAntonioR>  no, lo maneja canonical
<JoseeAntonioR> por eso esta Jorge Castro ahi
<viperhoot> en todo caso, molestemos a los de stackexchange pa que creen uno en español :P
<JoseeAntonioR> hoy le mando un correo a Jorge a ver que dice
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, email sent
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: bacán, sería bueno que consideren un plan de poner idiomas a todo
<viperhoot> ni los foros
<viperhoot> y eso que esos ya tienen años
<JoseeAntonioR> se me acaba de ocurrir algo:
<JoseeAntonioR> David Planella, coordinador de traducciones de Canonical
<JoseeAntonioR> cuestion de hablar con el
<viperhoot> ojalá que se les ocurra algo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya fugo
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, nos vemos!
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-22
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ping
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ping
<SergioMeneses> mmmm debi ponerlos en una sola linea
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, aleluya!
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, mira a vos te gustaria participar del ubuntu user day en Español?¿
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: ando ocupadisimo
<nxvl> a q hora seria?
 * roaksoax too
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, el sabado 23 de junio
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, neeeeeh
<roaksoax> yo ni vivo en el peru
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, se habla español
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, yo tmpoco
<SergioMeneses> bueno si alguno cambia de parecer seria excelente
<SergioMeneses> era solo para invitarlos o bueno pre-invitarlos
<SergioMeneses> luego les hago una invitacion mas formal
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: ah sabado puede ser ah
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, mira q JoseeAntonioR brinda las cervezas en la uds
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como que yo pongo las cervezas? no puedo ni comprar alcohol!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, o0
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: hey
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: como vas?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: el sabado me quede sin bateria
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no puedo, soy menor de 18
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl -> OT: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/531399_324247407645983_247560395314685_864022_2070593650_n.jpg
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, espero q al menos para osos si
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ando haciendo blueprints =S
<JoseeAntonioR> yo juntando a la gente para los user days
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero en Ingles? o te nos unes al español?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tendria que ver
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =S
<JoseeAntonioR> si me alcanza el tiempo para todo, normal :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo prefiero ayudar en español, en ingles ya tienen suficiente
<SergioMeneses> es mejor promover desde aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: creeme, es un problemon encontrar a la gente que quiera, no es tan facil como parece
<JoseeAntonioR> dejame analizarlo, hay un 90% de chances de que si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro no lo decia por eso... pero ellos tienen mas recorrido y la gente sale! hoy hablaba eso con Lyz
<SergioMeneses> precisamente le dije q armaramos un solo evento
<SergioMeneses> pero como q no le sono la idea xd
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> es imposible hacer uno solo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo no le veo ciencia
<SergioMeneses> igual por lernid es el mismo servidor
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: son dos idiomas distintos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tu te refieres a hacer el evento el mismo dia a la misma hora?
<SergioMeneses> imaginate un evento con multiles idiomas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no
<SergioMeneses> el mismo canal
<SergioMeneses> el mismo server
<SergioMeneses> o bueno ese es mi pensado o como lo imagino
<SergioMeneses> a futuro ya lo veras
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, todos reunidos en un solo canal hablando de todo en el chat
<SergioMeneses> y las sesiones multilenguajes
<SergioMeneses> buenisimo!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eso de sesiones multilenguajes, lo pense yo
<JoseeAntonioR> pero tendria que ser en dos canales distintos, si no seria un enred
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no... se arman por bloques
<SergioMeneses> imaginese el contacto cultural tan chevere q seria
 * SergioMeneses dreams
<JoseeAntonioR> pero hay personas que se enredarian, yo tambien lo pense
<JoseeAntonioR> tuve exactamente la misma idea, lo pense un poco mas, y no cuadraba
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hombre de poca fé!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> no es tan simple como parece, hay que ver las cosas detras
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo conozco el proceso a la perfección
<SergioMeneses> si se puede
<SergioMeneses> solo es de sacarle ganas
<SergioMeneses> los operadores estan
<SergioMeneses> la gente de soporte esta
<SergioMeneses> los instructores estan
<JoseeAntonioR> pero los traductores en vivo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero quien hablo de traducciones?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no te referias a traducir las sesiones en vivo?
 * JoseeAntonioR esta muy confundido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, armemos un hangout, puede?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, a ver
<SergioMeneses> llamada mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> como prefiera
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, llameme q no lo veo
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-23
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl, roaksoax: acepto miembros en el grupo aunque no hayan firmado el CoC?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: como hacemos para darte las cosa?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping, cuando son los user days en español? mismo dia?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy ando en un problemon!!!!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el sabado 23
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: antes: el uud son el mismo dia?
<SergioMeneses> solo uin dia
<JoseeAntonioR> que pas el 23?
<SergioMeneses> *un
<JoseeAntonioR> si, como siempre
<JoseeAntonioR> para 24 UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> es una amanecida en UTC
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no sabria decirle con seguridad
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para q seria?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: para que Pablo Rubianes de una sesion
<JoseeAntonioR> no capto el problema
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que pablo rubianes de una charla en el uud?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> me ha preguntado cuando es
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<SergioMeneses> voy a pegarle
 * SergioMeneses runs
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> le propuse, y me pregunto cuando es
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el sabe q siempre lo armo
<JoseeAntonioR> ya le dije que va corriendo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si ando hablando con el
<SergioMeneses> ash ese cabezon como sino me conociera
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja pablo no puede el 23 ¬¬
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ese es el problemon?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I guess
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero si el no puede lastima
<SergioMeneses> pero la idea es q los demas puedan o bueno la mayoria
<SergioMeneses> igual él anda muy ocupado con el ubuconla  :S
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, enotnces lo dejamos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no... solo se espera :D
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver
<SergioMeneses> no hay q correr antes de caminar
<JoseeAntonioR> digo, que lo dejamos asi por el momento, con fecha 23
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si de momento el 23 pero andamos terminando de cuadrar con los muchachos de classroom-es
<SergioMeneses> por eso no te doy respuesta oficial
<SergioMeneses> espero me comprendas
<JoseeAntonioR> si, claro claro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tenemos ya 5 instructores para la version en español
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: genial
<JoseeAntonioR> si me dicen a que hora abren el evento, y no se me cruza con nada, puedo hacer una introduccion a ubuntu primero, lo que se hara tambien en el UUD en ingles
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, espere a q formalicemos bien el contenido
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy hermano otro problema me acabo de salir
<SergioMeneses> y este de magnitudes biblicas
<JoseeAntonioR> que paso?
<SergioMeneses> =/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que ha pasado?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, un seg
<JoseeAntonioR> ook
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me salio un problema para poder realizar la maestria
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch!
<JoseeAntonioR> que paso?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, al parecer es algo de la universidad pero no me dieron mucha informacion
<SergioMeneses> me toca subir y averiguar personalmente
<JoseeAntonioR> suerte con eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso espero
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno me voy a dormir
<SergioMeneses> estamos hablando
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl roaksoax -> http://wwwhatsnew.com/2012/05/22/google-presenta-webmaster-academy-para-quien-administra-sitios-web/
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: te estan vendiendo Webmaster tools de google
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<nxvl> < google> don't think, we'll do it for you!
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ++
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, anda por hay?
<nxvl> sep
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, necesito una pequeña ayuda acerca de packing en ubuntu pero no ahora, se le mide?
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: que necesitas?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, tenemos una app de android y queremos montarla a LP
<SergioMeneses> y pues manejarla como un proyecto
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: ah eso es facil
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si no es nada complicado... o bueno eso creo
<SergioMeneses> la idea es tener alli a app
<SergioMeneses> y manejar las versiones
<SergioMeneses> pero entonces para q me de una mano en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> en la noche
<SergioMeneses> para q no diga q no lo dejo trabajar nxvl
<SergioMeneses> bueno vuelvo al trabajo, nos hablamos luego
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-24
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: estás?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: aqui estoy
<viperhoot> una pregunta
<JoseeAntonioR> dime
<viperhoot> me paran llegando correos para moderar la lista
<JoseeAntonioR> si
<viperhoot> pero no sé cual es la clave de acceso
<viperhoot> la tieneS
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> no termino de entender cómo es al gestión
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot estan?
<viperhoot> aquí mismitos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: aqui estoy
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot estamos planeando empezar el evento a las 10am del sabado 23 de junio - ubuntuuserday
<viperhoot> yap
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: me la complicas! 9:30am abrimos, y 10am tengo sesion introductoria!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: estoy confundido, será este? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues entonces te toca otro horario algo ya mas suave
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: JoseeAntonioR si quieren yo hago la introducción a ubuntu en español :P
<JoseeAntonioR> como ustedes prefieran
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si ese mismo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, toca hablar con los compañeros de mx q son los q han colaborado resto con el proyecto
<SergioMeneses> no hemos lanzado las convocatorias aun y pues no se si alguno de ellos quiera dar la intro
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ok, sino ya veré a qué tema me apunto
<SergioMeneses> pero de todos modos si uds pueden participar excelente!
<viperhoot> no hay problema!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: otra cosa que se me ocurrió es que quizá se podría crear algo como esto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLpoi5PlFP8
<viperhoot> es el canal de los ubuntu develpers
<viperhoot> en un principio sacaban tutos en video orientados al desarrollo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ese es nxvl ?
<viperhoot> ajá
<SergioMeneses> o0
<viperhoot> el video está en español, aunque es el único creo.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso lo he pensado con pablorubianes pero para ubuntu entusiastas
<viperhoot> es sólo una idea, claro ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, por supuesto!
<nxvl> jajaja, si me dio flojera hacer mas
<nxvl> :D
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, buuuu
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: aer, pero por lo que entendi quieres usar launchpad, no empaquetar para ubuntu, cierto?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, huy si
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si quiero montar una app para android q hicimos en el team
<SergioMeneses> es sencilla pero poderosa
<nxvl> ya creaste un proyecto en LP?
 * SergioMeneses smiles
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: primero crea un team
<SergioMeneses> nxvl,  si claro
<SergioMeneses> ya esta el team
<SergioMeneses> lo q no esta es el proyecto
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: ahora crea el proyecto: https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<SergioMeneses> pero lo podemos montar en el sitio web
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, lo podemos poner mientras tanto aqui https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-sitioweb
<SergioMeneses> este es el team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-sitioweb-team
<nxvl> ya, ok
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> luego lo formalizo
<nxvl> entonces lo que tienes que hacer ahora es meter tu codigo en bazaar
<SergioMeneses> quiero es aprender
<viperhoot> nxvl: no viene al caso, para Diablo 3 es un sólo pago o suscripción mensual? :P
<nxvl> viperhoot: un solo pago
<viperhoot> por ahí leí que lo empezaste a jugar
<viperhoot> ah perfecto !
<nxvl> viperhoot: ya estoy por acabarlo :P
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: para eso vas al directorio de tu codigo
<viperhoot> nxvl: recién me picaron el diente cuando vi el juego, y anima.
<nxvl> cd bla/bla/bla
<nxvl> bzr init
<nxvl> bzr add *
<nxvl> bzr commit -m "first commit"
<nxvl> bzr push lp:PROYECTO
<nxvl> si aun no hay proyecto creado en LP
<nxvl> puedes hacer push a lp:~GRUPO/+trunk/NOMBRE_DE_BRANCH
<nxvl> y ya
<nxvl> perdon es +junk no +trunk
<nxvl> bzr push lp:~ubuntu-co-sitioweb-team/+junk/awesome-android-stuff
<nxvl> y ya
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, no encuentro el codigo fuente
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<nxvl> cuando creas el proyecto ya tienes mas opciones
<nxvl> ponte, yo ahorita estoy re-escribiendo unos tools de apparmor en python
<nxvl> entonces lo que hize fue bajar el codigo de apparmor
<nxvl> bzr branch lp:apparmor
<nxvl> y para subir mis cambios lo hize en un branch MIO en el proyecto apparmor
<nxvl> lp:~nvalcarcel/apparmor/aa-complain-pythonize
<nxvl> la idea siempre es tener un trunk
<nxvl> lp:PROYECTO
<nxvl> que no se toque casi nunca
<nxvl> y que todos creen feature branches (lp:~usuario/PROYECTO/FEATURE_NAME)
<nxvl> y luego hagan pull requests y vaya a trunk
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: ordena tu home directory
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, solo un  trunk
<nxvl> yo siempre tengo todo mi codigo en ~/dev/
<SergioMeneses> y si se tiene mas de uno?
<nxvl> para todo lo de ubuntu esta en ~/dev/ubuntu
<nxvl> creas mas pe!
<nxvl> https://code.launchpad.net/apparmor
<nxvl> ponte, mira ahi
 * SergioMeneses mirando
<nxvl> tienes lp:apparmor lp:apparmor/2.7
<SergioMeneses> aaa si por cada serie uno
<nxvl> 6, 5 y asi
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, pregunta... quedan en el ppa cierto?
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> eso no va al ppa
<SergioMeneses> por lo menos si hacemos algo local como un lend? como seria?
<nxvl> el ppa es un repositorio de ubuntu
<nxvl> donde pones los .debs para que se puedan instalar usando apt
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ++
<nxvl> para meterlo al ppa si tienes que empaquetarlo
<viperhoot> nxvl: dos preguntas, para llevar juntar 2 ramas como es? y hay manera de ingorar ciertos archivos ?
<nxvl> lo subes al ppa, el build farm de ubuntu lo empaqueta/pre-compila y lo pone en un ppa
<nxvl> bzr ignore archivo_que_no_quiero
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ok ok
<nxvl> cuando termine la reescritura de apparmor-utils lo que tengo que hacer es
<viperhoot> ok
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, será cundo tenga tiempo hacer eso
<nxvl> bzr branch lp:apparmor
<nxvl> cd apparmor
<nxvl> bzr merge lp:~nvalcarcel/apparmor/aa-complain-pythonize
<nxvl> y listo
<nxvl> haces commit y lo subes
<nxvl> y ya esta lo que viene de aa-complain-pythonize en apparmor
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, listo suena bien!
<SergioMeneses> ahora a meterle la mano al fuego
<viperhoot> nxvl: bajo +junk se pueden crear todas las ramas que se quieran cierto ?
<nxvl> viperhoot: sep
<nxvl> viperhoot: bajo lo que sea en verdad
<nxvl> tienes 2 opciones:
<nxvl> lp:PROYECTO
<nxvl> o lp:~USER/PROYECTO/BRANCH_NAME
<nxvl> USER es SIEMPRE tu usuario o grupo
<nxvl> PROYECTO es tu proyecto o +junk
<SergioMeneses> no es trunk?
<nxvl> y BRANCH_NAME es lo que quieras q sea
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: se llama trunk al development branch
<viperhoot> entiendo
<SergioMeneses> y junk?
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: ah el +junk, no me equivoque era +junk
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> no pero los profesores de hoy en dia!
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: +junk es simplemente un "proyecto" no-tengo-proyecto
<SergioMeneses> por eso me tiro la materia
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> es lo q hay
<viperhoot> nxvl: la última , ahora que tengo algo en ~user/+junk/BRANCH_NAME  como hago para que pase el código ahora lo administre ~user/PROYECTO/BRANCH_NAME ?  se puede?
<nxvl> si claro, le haces push a ~user PROYECTO/BRANCH_NAME
<nxvl> :D
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, expliqueme un poco lo del push  a lp:~GRUPO/+trunk/NOMBRE_DE_BRANCH
<nxvl> +junk
<nxvl> me PARECE que el alias para +junk es simplemente lp:~USER/BRANCH_NAME
<nxvl> pero no me acuerdo hace un tiempo que no uso launchpad y bzr
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: asi es
<nxvl> http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/
<nxvl> ahora, hay un herramienta que se llama mission-control
<nxvl> no se si siga mantenida
<nxvl> q te la hace facil
<nxvl> IIRC
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, esta buena la explicacion
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias le meto candela a eso
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, pero se puede subir tambien a una cuenta personal?
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: sep
<nxvl> en vez de GRUPO usas USER
<nxvl> y ya
<SergioMeneses> bueno vamos a probar
<nxvl> https://launchpad.net/groundcontrol
<nxvl> http://ground-control.org/
<nxvl> ahi tienes videos y cosas
<nxvl> es la manera mas facil de hacerlo
<nxvl> nunca la he usado
<nxvl> y y no lo modifican desde el 2010
<nxvl> ah no, el trunk tiene commits este anio
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si subo los archivos a un user cambio bzr push lp:PROYECTO
<SergioMeneses> por lp:USER
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> bueno supongo q uds andan ya q se duermen
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, luego seguimos entonces
<SergioMeneses> muchisimas gracias por todo! en estos dias cacharreo mas
<nxvl> nope
<viperhoot> nxvl: se ve bastante práctico groundcontrol, lo probaré
<nxvl> bzr push lp:~user/+junk/branchname
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, viperhoot si el sabado o el domingo estan desocupados seguimos molestando con bzr
<SergioMeneses> mañana es un gran dia! virtualizar 2 servdiores =/
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: jajaja a mi no me digas, yo apenas tengo un +junk en launchpad, me he mal acostumbrado a github
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, yo no soy desarollador
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: MAAS + Juju
<SergioMeneses> pero hay q aprender de tod
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, he tenido unas ganas de aprender eso
<SergioMeneses> pero sin tiempo
<SergioMeneses> =S
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: creeme, es mas rapido aprender eso que virtualizar los servidores a mano
<nxvl> :D
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, algo q lei decia q juju maneja son los meros servicios?
<nxvl> sep
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, pero no me cuadro lo de amazon
<nxvl> MAAS lo que hace es que puedas agregar servers a tu cluster de servers o 'cloud' como les gusta decirle
<nxvl> juju lo que hace es hacer deploy de los servicios
<nxvl> cosa q creas un bash script con lo que tienes q hacer para configurar tu aplicacion web o lo que sea
<nxvl> y automaticamente la instala y configura corriendo tu script
<nxvl> amazon EC2 es simplemente un ubuntu cloud
<nxvl> da lo mismo que lo tengas en amazon o en tu private cloud
<nxvl> otra cosa que podrias revisar q es bieeen interesante es puppet y fabric
<nxvl> te hace la vida facil
<nxvl> http://docs.fabfile.org/en/1.4.2/index.html
<nxvl> http://puppetlabs.com/
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si lo del cloud si lo entendi pero no sabia q eso era una nube cde canonical
<nxvl> http://puppetlabs.com/puppet/puppet-open-source/
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: no es de canonical
<nxvl> es de amazon
<nxvl> solo que corre sobre ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, yo vi q corrian wordpress y toso
<SergioMeneses> todo
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ++
<nxvl> EC2 es como un VPS provider
<SergioMeneses> si de amazon al servicio de canonical
<nxvl> solo que en vez de darte un VPS te da un "cloud" donde puedes levantar tus VMs on-demand
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: no tampoco
<SergioMeneses> es mas nxvl por hay hablaba con benjamin algo de eso y me paso unos enlaces buenos de juju
<SergioMeneses> toca leer
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: incluso los empleados de canonical tienen que pagar para usar EC2
<nxvl> canonical no tiene NADA que ver ahi
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, =0
<nxvl> benjamin drung?
<SergioMeneses> esa si no me la sabia
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, el mismo
<nxvl> amazon tiene un contrato de soporte con canonical
<nxvl> osea, amazon le paga a canonical por soporte
<nxvl> y los empleados de canonical tienen descuento en EC2
<nxvl> pero solo descuento
<nxvl> no lo tienen gratis
<nxvl> pero es la manera mas "barata" de tener un cloud
<nxvl> normalmente lo que se hace es tenerlo como extension del private cloud
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, veo...
<nxvl> apenas los recursos del private cloud se agotan se dispara un EC2 instance y se corre ahi hasta q le metas mas bare meta a tu cloud
<SergioMeneses> que es bare?
<nxvl> es el uso mas comun de EC2
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: un servidor que puedas patear
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
 * SergioMeneses apunta
<nxvl> normalmente al servidor fisico se le llame bare meta
<nxvl> bare metal*
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, pero hasta ahora con la 12.04 es que viene implementado
<nxvl> xq si hablas de servidor puedes referirte a un VM
<SergioMeneses> y esta en fase beta
<nxvl> y para diferenciarlos se dice bare metal
<SergioMeneses> server fisico = bare metal && server virtual = VM
<nxvl> sep
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
 * SergioMeneses apunta
 * SergioMeneses le dice a viperhoot que apunte
<nxvl> VM en realidad es Virtual Machine
<nxvl> pero si
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si claro... o una instancia
<nxvl> yup
 * viperhoot anda leyendo la documentación de bazaar
<nxvl> bueno, ya no la hago seguir con apparmor
<nxvl> hablamos maniana
<SergioMeneses> no pelao esta gente es muy desocupada.... o yo muy vago, aun tengo los servidores sobre ubuntu 10.10
<SergioMeneses> xD
<nxvl> viperhoot: a mi ya me esta empezando a gustar git /o\
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, git es chevere
 * SergioMeneses hides
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: noooo!!!
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: es HORRIBLE!
<viperhoot> nxvl: lo hace igual de rápido, pero lo noto más sencillo.
<nxvl> pero le estoy agarrando el gusto
<nxvl> mercurial es chvre
<nxvl> es justo lo que se necesita
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, todos mis amigos usan gity
<nxvl> es simple
<SergioMeneses> ud sabe la precion social :S
<SergioMeneses> asi q empece a molestar con el
<nxvl> no minimalista como bzr
<viperhoot> ah no, yo me refería a github nomás.
<nxvl> solo simple
<nxvl> git es un enredo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, github ++
<nxvl> bitbucket ftw!
<nxvl> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ahora trabaja como developer¿?
<nxvl> ya ahora si, me fui
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: web developer nada más, pero como una afición.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> si asi ando yo tambien
<SergioMeneses> en la universidad si programe arto en java sobre todo
<SergioMeneses> pero ya dedicado a servidores
<SergioMeneses> y redes
<viperhoot> de hecho, mi carrera es administración y negocios internacionales (a saber como me metí a ubuntu)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lol
<viperhoot> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> a saber como YO me meti con Ubuntu y mas con la comunidad
<JoseeAntonioR> jamas habia durado tanto como activo en una comunidad
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el camino mas facil para entrar es la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> es el soporte a todo!
<SergioMeneses> a bueno ya lo del tiempo si es porq algo le gusto y se quedo :D
<JoseeAntonioR> si, pero jamas hubiese pensado que estaria en algo como esto
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, gustar es poco
<viperhoot> jajajaj qué haremos acá digo yo
<viperhoot> como sea, mañana toca madrugar, ya nos leemos luego ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso
<SergioMeneses> se cuida
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: a ver si nos apoyamos que me entró ganas de dejar github por launchpad
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien disq tengo q trabajar
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, el fin de semana
<SergioMeneses> entre semana me queda muy dificil
<viperhoot> listo !
<JoseeAntonioR> no quieren escribir accomplishments? :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el fin de semana miramos si escribimos alguno
<SergioMeneses> pero el fin de semana
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: normal, igual la guía de http://bazaar.canonical.com/ está bastante buena y entendible.
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el sistema llego a verificar algun otro accomplishment?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no nada
<SergioMeneses> me aburri con eso
<SergioMeneses> igual tengo q reinstalar el sistema en estos dias
<viperhoot> se cuidan !
<SergioMeneses> porq ando con el install de 32bits q use para testear
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: yo si estoy familiarizado con bzr :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o
<JoseeAntonioR> buenas noches!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yo estoy en 32, y me quedo en 32
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> si pero yo quiero una instalacion limpia
<SergioMeneses> esta a tengo desde la alpha
<JoseeAntonioR> yo solo testeo en VM
<JoseeAntonioR> y ahora que tengo esta pc, porque antes a las justas me corria unity 2d
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, una VM no es lo mismo q un pc normal
<SergioMeneses> porq las VM montan drivers genericos
<JoseeAntonioR> si, lo se, pero hay drivers para vm, testeo esos :P
<SergioMeneses> por eso es mejor tener una particion para eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa bueno ya por ese lado
<SergioMeneses> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR no se arriesga a tener un cuarto sistema roto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> no pelao
<SergioMeneses> todavia le falta mucho!!!! ya tuvo su primer kernel panic?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, todavia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje eso si es tetrico!!!!
<SergioMeneses> yo le tome foto al mio xd
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, tuve una BSOD en una VM sobre Ubuntu hace unos dias, no se si cuera
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja, hare lo mismo :P
<SergioMeneses> lo q si no he hecho aun es compilar el kernel desde cero
<JoseeAntonioR> yo menos!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la foto la tengo de imagen en emesene jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo con mandar print en python es bastante
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, fresco! no intente correr sin caminar
<SergioMeneses> todo a su tiempo mi padawan
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en el siguiente ciclo me uno a classroom jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> necesito escribir un plugin de supybot, para correr una idea que me dio Chris del LoCo council
<SergioMeneses> hay le comente a lyz en la tarde
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y por que no en este?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y eso?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no... hay muchas cosas pro hacer aun en Español
<SergioMeneses> y el tiepo es corto
<SergioMeneses> tiempo
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, a finalizar eso primero
<JoseeAntonioR> es una idea que se vera reflejada en este canal ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que todo sale bien, pronto estara corriendo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo ando con la idea de meter un bot de reuniones en el ubuntu-co-meetings
<SergioMeneses> pero nada q prospera
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en unos dias correre a JoseBot desde un server externo y estara todo el dia, si quiere puedo hacer que se una
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero no se que funciones tiene josebot
<SergioMeneses> si sirve para meetings?
<JoseeAntonioR> es un meetingology :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente!
<JoseeAntonioR> el fin de semana le podemos dar una prueba en ##JoseBot-Testing
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, las cosas para el fin de semana
 * SergioMeneses saca la lista
<SergioMeneses> * lavar ropa
<SergioMeneses> * asear el cuarto
 * JoseeAntonioR quiere saber cuando le dara su paquete a nxvl
<SergioMeneses> * cuadrar classroomes.
<SergioMeneses> * proyecto de android
<JoseeAntonioR> que ya se fue
<SergioMeneses> * el sabado trabajr medio dia
<SergioMeneses> * empaquetar con viper y nx
<SergioMeneses> * sesion de boot con JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> Lyz tenia una to-do list en su terminal, me parecio genial
<SergioMeneses> bueno creo q es mejor a no tener q hacer nada
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo no uso nada asi porq lo primero q haria seria cerrarlo
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> yo prefiero cargar la conciencia
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo corro cosas que siempre estan abiertas en ttys
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y me toca ponerme a estudiar pronto
<JoseeAntonioR> al fin, mañana termino mis examenes
<JoseeAntonioR> y en dos semanas estare por las tierras de roaksoax
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, q bueno
<SergioMeneses> yo recuerdo que cuando estaba en el colegio no hacia nada
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> menos mal siempre fui muy listo y con buena memoria
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, a mi me ha entrado la flojera post-uds
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> a mi me toca organizar una charla para el campus party
<SergioMeneses> y me avisaron ayer
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, cierto!
<SergioMeneses> andaba por eso leyendo sobre juju a ver si me ponia a trabajar en eso
<SergioMeneses> pero no
<SergioMeneses> time --
<SergioMeneses> x.x
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: por que no le pide la presentacion a Jorge Castro?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, porq estoy aprendiendo del tema
<JoseeAntonioR> hizo una de What exactly is Juju anyways? en la UDD
<SergioMeneses> no lo manejo bien aun
<JoseeAntonioR> UDS*
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, bueno
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro yo he estado mirando mucho material
<SergioMeneses> por eso charlaba con nxvl y le entendia lo q me decia
<SergioMeneses> pero no como para presentarlo en el evento tecnologico mas grande del pais
<SergioMeneses> =/
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, bueno
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy saliendo!
<SergioMeneses> estamos hablando
<SergioMeneses> el domingo miramos lo del bot
<SergioMeneses> y cacharreamos
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, que tenga buena noche!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-25
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ping ping, sabes si hay más ubunteros en aqp?
<junior> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> junior: Hola hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> junior: como vas?
<junior> brother disculpa
<junior> pero de casualidad programas ?
<JoseeAntonioR> junior: algo, en que te puedo ayudar?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, junior roaksoax \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey hey!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja hoy fue de esos dias deja'vu
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: jaja, por que?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, naaaah me mandaron a usar un terminal windows y apenas me sente pantallazo azul
<JoseeAntonioR> LOL
<SergioMeneses> yo no sirvo para manejar eso xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y menos yo!
<JoseeAntonioR> en el terminal windows, me quede en telnet, ping y calc
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: por casualidad sabes algo de anjuta?
<junior> Buenas
<junior> Tengo el IDE Anjuta para programar en C
<junior> con GTK+
<junior> usando el editor de GUI Glade que viene integrado en Anjuta
<junior> y mi consulta es que cuando creo una aplicacion gtk+ usando la plantilla que viene en el IDE
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, junior, cual es la pregunta? la verdad no lo he usado
<junior> se ejecuta funciona y todo chvr
<junior> pero
<SergioMeneses> junior, ok y?
<junior> cuando quiero ejecutarlo la aplicacion en si desde fuera del ide
<junior> no se ejecuta es como si no funcionara ni sale error ni nada
<JoseeAntonioR> junior: has intentado correr desde el terminal para tener el traceback?
<SergioMeneses> junior, la app no la tiene que empaquetar?
<SergioMeneses> como java
<SergioMeneses> q sino tiene el jar no corre
<SergioMeneses> ?
<junior> bueno en java es con el jar
<junior> pero en c
<junior> es un tito de ejecutable diferente
<junior> puesto que hice la aplicacion desde el gedit
<junior> con gui y todo
<junior> y si se puede ejecutar con solo doble clic XD
<JoseeAntonioR> junior: creo que esto te puede ayudar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29698
<junior> ya lo vie es una aplicacion simple en c
<JoseeAntonioR> me refiero a que eso te puede servir como guia para poder hacer lo que tu quieres
<junior> pero gracias de todas maneras men
<junior> si eso si lo hice
<junior> me funcionan correctamente las aplicaciones en c
<SergioMeneses> junior, pero no debes armar el ejecutable como tal
<SergioMeneses> porq segun entiendo el ide armar un lanzador propio
<SergioMeneses> asi q si lanzas una app desde el ide no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> pero si lo haces externo no te deja
<junior> esoooo
<junior> alli diste en el clavo
<junior> debe ser eso por el cual mi aplicacion no se ejecuta normalmente
<junior> sabes pero el ide tiene un boton que se llama instalar
<junior> pero el ide dice que lo crea pero nose donde
<junior> o como ejecutar esa aplicacion en si
<junior> voy a seguir rebuscando
<SergioMeneses> junior, la verdad no sabria decirte
<SergioMeneses> prueba con otros ides a ver si lo consigues
<SergioMeneses> yo recuerdo q en la u yo usaba codeblokc
<SergioMeneses> codeblocks
<SergioMeneses> y geany
<SergioMeneses> muy buenos
<SergioMeneses> mira a ver si ellos te generan el ejecutable
<JoseeAntonioR> junior: ^^
<junior> estoy en esas
<junior> san google alli voy XD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<junior> xq habra tan poca gente que usa linux
<junior> ?????
<JoseeAntonioR> junior: no esta muy difundido
<JoseeAntonioR> el mercado va con Windows, todo es un monopolio comercial
<JoseeAntonioR> las empresas que manufacturan PCs tienen acuerdos OEM con Microsoft
<JoseeAntonioR> son cuestiones de marketing, y de difusion
<junior> pero no todas las empresas se pueden dar el lujo de gastar por cada licencia
<junior> y linux es una muy buena alternativa
<junior> tiene de todo
<JoseeAntonioR> junior: la licencia a las empresas les sale casi gratis, y si es que no tienen para la licencia, por ignorancia a veces van por lo pirata
<JoseeAntonioR> junior: concuerdo contigo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping, please join ##JoseBot-Testing
<junior> :)
<junior> fui a comprar el pancito XD
<junior> aunque a estas horas ya no es cena XD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<junior> men usas gnome o kde ?
<SergioMeneses> junior, yo unity
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> +1 para unity
<junior> a ya
<junior> bien alli
<junior> yo uso gnome2
<SergioMeneses> junior, gnome2 era lo maximo
 * SergioMeneses recuerda
<junior> si por eso no lo dejo aun
<junior> XD
<SergioMeneses> junior, pero ahora unity es demasiado poderoso
<SergioMeneses> muy configurable
<junior> saben si aqui en peru existen reuniones o conferencias ?
<junior> acerca de linux
<SergioMeneses> junior, la comunidad se esta moviendo mucho
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y roaksoax son de peru
<SergioMeneses> pero no se donde viven :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo vivo en Lima, roaksoax no está en el Perú
<junior> XD
<junior> soy de chiclayo pero vivo en lima tambien
<junior> de todos los amigos que tengo soy el unico que uso linux
<SergioMeneses> yo vivo en Colombia pero ando en irc!
<SergioMeneses> \o/ me win
<SergioMeneses> I win
<SergioMeneses> lo feo de irc es q los / los toma como comandos ¬¬
<JoseeAntonioR> junior_: no puedes usar el nick junior, esta registrado
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Quantal-Quetzal/23155798_KrM3PW#!i=1865862839&k=kRXq6FT
<SergioMeneses> a ver si salio
<SergioMeneses> ud
<JoseeAntonioR> al fin, estaba esperando las fotos de Sean!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> por ahi estoy, lo se
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pasa la foto a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> buscando
<JoseeAntonioR> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Quantal-Quetzal/23155798_KrM3PW#!i=1866186318&k=vtXNfVk
<JoseeAntonioR> este año hay menos fotos :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en esa sale?
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, en el borde
<SergioMeneses> aaaa veo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/05/25/ubuntu-accomplishments-translations-needed-for-0-2/
<SergioMeneses> a traducir hermano!
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> se fue
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: urgh
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, salio nuevo ppa de turpial
<SergioMeneses> ppa:effie-jayx/turpial
<SergioMeneses> efrain lo volvio a empaquetar
<JoseeAntonioR> y qué es turpial?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, un cliente para twitter y identi.ca
<SergioMeneses> pero vamos a ver si implementaron las mejroas
<SergioMeneses> mejoras
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tengo una documentacion sobre administracion de sistemas linux rebuena
<SergioMeneses> me la acabaron de pasar
<SergioMeneses> bueno me fui a dormir
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-26
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, llegando del trabajo
<SergioMeneses> de esos dias q son dificiles de olvidar
<SergioMeneses> =/
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, todo bien?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, naaaa toda la tarde perdiendo el tiempo con un VM
<SergioMeneses> todo por culpa del windows base
<JoseeAntonioR> windoze, windoze...
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vainas de la empresa
<JoseeAntonioR> suerte con todo eso
<DATV> Buenas noches comunidad!
<DATV> Tengo un incoveniente
<DATV> con mi Ubuntu 11.10
<DATV> y es sobre el aircrack
<DATV> no se como parcharlo para corregir el error : mon0 is on channel -1
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: eso es debido a un problema de compatibilidad de tu tarjeta
<DATV> Buenas noches JosseAntonioR
<DATV> ante todo gracias por responder
<DATV> leyendo webs y foros dicen que ese fallo se debe a un bug y se soluciona con un parche.
<DATV> Estoy en lo correcto ?
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: si, pero he intentado con el parche, y al parecer ya no da mas
<DATV> si no , por favor si fuera tan amable , me podria decir porque problema de tarjeta ?
<DATV> a OK!
<DATV> gracias por responder
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tambien tengo el mismo problema
<DATV> usted ya intento y no funciono
<JoseeAntonioR> dejame explicarte lo de las tarjetas
<JoseeAntonioR> correct
<DATV> gracias amigo!
<DATV> mi tarjeta es un Maxnet
<DATV> que tiene por chip un Atheros
<DATV> AR9271
<JoseeAntonioR> no recuerdo bien el problema, pero era algo de los drivers, y del tipo de chip que tienen
<JoseeAntonioR> seria cuestion de leer bien
<DATV> sip leyendo dice que el problema es el mismo software
<DATV> aircrack
<DATV> tengo el parche en mi pc
<DATV> los pasos
<DATV> pero tmapoco me funciona
<DATV> no se como instalarlo
<DATV> pero en fin
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, cualquier cosa estamos para ayudarlo, tambien se puede unir a nuestro mailing list y equipo de Launchpad :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y q andahaciendo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: espero a mi papa para comprar un dominio, estoy consiguiendo un .com + .info por 1.85
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje q bueno
<SergioMeneses> q va a montr?
<SergioMeneses> montar
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cambiare mi no-ip por un dominio de verdad, y una que otra mailing list para mi salon de clases, que esta desesperado por transferir documentos y usan fb
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente idea!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, abra espacio para su blog tambien para el planet
<JoseeAntonioR> es decir, cambiar joseeantonior.wordpress.com por el dominio?
<DATV> ok me unire
<DATV> donde debo unirme-registrarme
<DATV> para que lleguen los luagres y fechas de conferencias
<DATV> competencias etc. ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si algo propio
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: para el mailing list, puedes entrar a http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pe y para launchpad https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: se mandan las noticias por el mailing list, y en launchpad tenemos a los miembros oficiales
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: quiero montar wordpress con juju en un cloud instance de amazon, pero necesito una tarjeta con un dolar antes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja eso si
<SergioMeneses> bueno no tanto con dolares
<SergioMeneses> pero si con buen dinero xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: revise http://aws.amazon.com/free
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a ver
<DATV> ya me uni al Mailing List
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: perfecto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol q poco de cosas con bitnami
<DATV> Disculpe! JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: digame
<DATV> hay una seccion o grupo que se dedique a modificar codigo ubuntu ?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: bitnami?
<SergioMeneses> si
<DATV> es decir como algunos le llaman" meter mano a tu distro"
<SergioMeneses> es un stack de apps
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: los power users
<SergioMeneses> yo lo use una vez pasa knowledgetree
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: aunque esta en ingles, el canal es #ubuntu-power-users
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: acabo de leer un poco, pero el precio no me convence
<DATV> No problem I understand the english ! not so good but so so!
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: so then, you should start getting familiar with technical terms
<DATV> muchas gracias jose antonoio
<DATV> es la primera vez que me uno a un canal
<DATV> peruano
<SergioMeneses> DATV, es de peru?
<DATV> siempre he estado en otros IRC de foros españoles
<DATV> Sip!
<DATV> de Lima
<DATV> usted ?
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: recomiendo que registre su nick, sabe como hacerlo?
<DATV> el launchapad ?
<SergioMeneses> yo de Colombia
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: no, en IRC
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si el precio es raro... a menos q tengas descuento por ser trabajador de canonical xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eso si!
<JoseeAntonioR> yo quisiera trabajar con Canonical pero home-based
<JoseeAntonioR> lo mejor de todo es que te dan acceso al servidor de IRC de Canonical y una USB key!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues depende
<JoseeAntonioR> como que depende? D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no se a mi no me parece tan bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> a mi me parecio genial el coso del USB key con LP, si lo lanzan para la comunidad yo me consigo uno el mismo dia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a bueno eso si xD
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: se apunta para el UDS-R?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, of course my dear friend! I expecto to see you there!
<JoseeAntonioR> quiero ir, pero no estoy seguro :S
<DATV> lo siento
<DATV> se corto mi conexion a internet
<DATV> ahora si
<DATV> podria repetirlo por favor ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso fresco postulese
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: en IRC
<SergioMeneses> hay miramos q hacemos para esas fechas
<SergioMeneses> hay varios proyectos para consolidar
<SergioMeneses> a lo mejor ud se va hay :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, hay un 90% de que vaya
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si queda en la membershipboard eso va fijo
<SergioMeneses> no le ponga tisa
<JoseeAntonioR> eso si, de todas manera
<JoseeAntonioR> s
<JoseeAntonioR> DATV: desea saber el proceso para registrarse en IRC?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno me voy a descansar q mañana toca trabajar de nuevo :S
<SergioMeneses> y me toca hacer la comida
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, buena suerte!
<SergioMeneses> asi q nos vemos mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> listo!
<em> Hi
<JoseeAntonioR> em: Hi!
<JoseeAntonioR> how are you, em?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> tienes un segundo?
<AlanBell> !ping
<lubotu1> another contentless ping... sigh...
<AlanBell> yay
<em> JoseeAntonioR: im great :)
<JoseeAntonioR> !enter
<lubotu1> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping
<m4v> !prueba
 * kubot ¡Estas poniendo a prueba mi paciencia!
<SergioMeneses> m4v, jeje
<m4v> SergioMeneses: :p
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, JoseeAntonioR roaksoax http://ubuntuclassroomes.wordpress.com/2012/05/26/dia-del-usuario-ubuntu-23-de-junio-llamado-a-instructores/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ponme de backup contact
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, volvi
<SergioMeneses> backup contact? q es eso?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en caso tu no estes, tengas que salir por X motivos o algo asi, entro yo
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: pin
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ping*
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa ok ok ando algo distraido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax ni nxvl andan por hay
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema :)
<SergioMeneses> hace rato les doy ping y nada
<JoseeAntonioR> pucha
<JoseeAntonioR> quiero coordinar si llevo algo a las tierras de roaksoax
<JoseeAntonioR> y cuando le doy sus cosas a nxvl
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a ver si nxvl nos ayudaba con lo del packing de nuevo xD
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, cieerto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya le llevaron los stikers?
<SergioMeneses> a mi no =/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yo fui a recogerlos a Denver
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaah
<JoseeAntonioR> !factoids
<kubot> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-pe's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<JoseeAntonioR> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<JoseeAntonioR> !factoides
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'factoides'.
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ud ha manejado vpn's?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no, todavia, pero si veo la interfaz tengo la idea
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> en unos dias me conseguire la gratuita de amazon
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aguanta para probar juju
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: para eso mismo la quiero!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tengo q ponerme a leer sobre juju para dejar la ignorancia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, - http://www.xatakaon.com/seguridad-en-redes/como-crear-nuestra-propia-red-vpn-en-ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pero uno no se puede conectar cuando mi pc esta apagada
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si su pc es el servidor no
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: uhm, si, eso es lo que hago yo, y cuando esta apagada no funcoina
<JoseeAntonioR> funciona*
<JoseeAntonioR> @list
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Admin, Anonymous, Channel, Config, Ctcp, Factoids, Games, Google, LinkRelay, Listener, Misc, Network, NickCapture, Nickometer, Owner, Services, Time, Timebomb, Topic, Trivia, User, and Wikipedia
<JoseeAntonioR> !list
<kubot> Este no es un canal o red de compartición de archivos; asegurate de leer el tema del canal. Si estas buscando informacion de mí, escribe « /msg kubot !bot ». Si buscas un canal, mira « /msg kubot !alis ».
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hoy fue un buen buen dia, estaba en el colegio y una persona reconocio el Circle of Friends, usa ubuntu! :')
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje exclenete
<SergioMeneses> mire
<SergioMeneses> http://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/6793/47469
<SergioMeneses> el 31 hay una sobre cloud
<SergioMeneses> openstack
<JoseeAntonioR> uuuh, justo cuando estoy en el colegio
<JoseeAntonioR> siempre suceden cuando estoy en el colegio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, o0
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-27
<JoseeAntonioR> alexove: Hola!
<alexove> Hola
<alexove> Me conoces?
<JoseeAntonioR> No, no te conozco
<alexove> ??
<alexove> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> alexove: Te saludo por cortesía, estamos en un canal público
<alexove> Es extraño, acabo de entrar y ya me están saludando :-)
<alexove> Es que he estado en otros canales y de frente se van al caballaso
<alexove> A preguntar o ha hablar de frente
<alexove> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> alexove: Claro, pero por guidelines se debería ser cortés, esos canales incumplen guidelines :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Aunque no es algo muy grave, si se es un usuario común
<alexove> Obvio :-)
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<alexove> Igual me agrado tú cortesía
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire http://ubuntu-españa.org/content/%C2%BFeres-blogger-y-escribes-sobre-programas-de-ubuntu-%C2%A1este-truco-te-interesar%C3%A1
 * JoseeAntonioR lee
<JoseeAntonioR> truquillo viejo, pero muy util
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo no lo conocia
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> eso es lo que hacen en los forums, creo
<m4v> !facto JoseeAntonioR
<kubot> JoseeAntonioR: Un facto es un fragmento de información útil, la palabra viene del inglés factoid. Se utiliza para recordar respuestas de preguntas comunes y que los usuarios del canal pueden llamar cuando sea necesario - Puedes ver la lista de factos en http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi - Ver también !kubot
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: thanks
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: "facto" es la traducción que invetanmos para factoid
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, genial
<m4v> algo gracioso es que según la wikipedia "factoid" es algo falso, o que no es veraz :p
<m4v> pero bué.
<JoseeAntonioR> por la estructura de la palabra, si
<JoseeAntonioR> es que los factoides son convertidos en hechos por el bot
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES/Lernid
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aja aja
<JoseeAntonioR> no creo que sea necesario poner lo de Synaptic, ya no viene empaquetado con ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por si las moscas
<SergioMeneses> por eso lo puse de ultimo
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> antes si era esencial poner lo de Synaptic :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, sino tienes 12.04 tendras synaptic
<SergioMeneses> por eso lo puse
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> en oneiric creo que tampoco vino
<JoseeAntonioR> pero si en natty
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en oneiric aun venia
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> desde la 12.04 lo quitaron del todo
<JoseeAntonioR> si? yo tuve que instalarlo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo ya esta terminado https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES/Lernid
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, en una hora aprox. le doy una revisada
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> se olvido de algo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esta despierto?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no no se
<SergioMeneses> q falto
<SergioMeneses> mire
<SergioMeneses> http://marcoceppi.com/2012/05/juju-maas-virtualbox/
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> en virtualbox
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> q belleza
<SergioMeneses> amazon!!!
<SergioMeneses>  /o/
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, lo estuve revisando
<JoseeAntonioR> me parecio genial
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esta de delirio
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> ya mañana es domingo
<SergioMeneses> no se si alcance a probar
<SergioMeneses> =/
<JoseeAntonioR> tranquilo que si se estresa se va el tiempo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> mire http://www.rodenas.org/ferdyblog/2011/09/22/experimentando-con-ubuntu-juju-y-cloud-foundry/
<JoseeAntonioR> pero es un charm local
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> sin pagar
<JoseeAntonioR> yo corro juju localmente
<JoseeAntonioR> pero tengo que destruir los environments antes de apagar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay q leer juju :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay q probarlo asi sea local... yo no lo he instalado, cuando me da unas clases?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: la proxima semana esta bien?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seeee... en la nochesita no hay lio... igual ando leyendo en mis ratos libres
<SergioMeneses> pero ud sabe q por estos dias con el userday se gasta tiempo libre precioso
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, q anda haciendo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: estoy viendo un reality de canto
<JoseeAntonioR> el jurado, pésimo, acaban de mandar a corte comercial porque la produccion quiere hablar con ellos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, o.0
<SergioMeneses> mire estas memorias usb https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/479714_4005386101834_1565141563_n.jpg
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, yo queria una de ubuntu, son pequeñisimas!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no la consiguio alla?
<SergioMeneses> alla era el lugar! en la uds porq se ahorraba el envio
<JoseeAntonioR> si, pero estaban un poquito caras
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, cierto, era para conseguir una de un lts!
<JoseeAntonioR> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> pero bueno, en el proximo uds me consigo una
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ud al fin si me envio algo?
<JoseeAntonioR> lo enviare este fin de semana, que no he tenido tiempo para nada con los examenes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok no hay lio... primero los estudios
<SergioMeneses> bueno me fui! se cuidan
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien, usted?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay bien bien... mirando lo de un wordpress pero el cpanel esta molestando
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: para cambiarle el dominio a mi wordpress actual, necesitaria pagar 13 dolares, no pagare ni un centavo!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<SergioMeneses> monte uno nuevo
<SergioMeneses> consiga el hosting
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<SergioMeneses> eso ando haciendo yo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: para eso me quiero conseguir mi vps gratuito
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vps?
<JoseeAntonioR> virtual private server
<JoseeAntonioR> amazon
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa mk
<SergioMeneses> ando hasta la cabeza con siglas
<JoseeAntonioR> juju bootstrap, juju deploy mysql, juju deploy wordpress, juju add-relation mysql wordpress
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> con eso ya tengo wordpress listo
<SergioMeneses> oe JoseeAntonioR paco nos va a dar una charla en el uud
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso si
<JoseeAntonioR> sobre contribuciones con traducciones?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro! su especialidad :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que me deja cuadrar tiempos, y conseguir el ppt de jcastro sobre juju para principiantes, yo puedo hacer una de juju basics
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, andabamos charlando acerca de la posibilidad de una developer week... pero bueno paso a paso
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaaaaa tenemos q jugar con Juju un dia de estos
<JoseeAntonioR> yo juego siempre localmente
<SergioMeneses> y no esta nxvl es sabe tambien bastante de juju
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :P
<JoseeAntonioR> hay que llamarlo, no se aparece asi no mas
<SergioMeneses> lol
 * SergioMeneses mira la bola de cristal
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tengo pensado una charla sobre Juju ahora como en un mes en venezuela... pero hay q meterle candela
<JoseeAntonioR> la de jcastro me parecio PRECISA
<JoseeAntonioR> cubrio todos los temas basicos para empezar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, entonces toca buscarla
<SergioMeneses> no estara en slideshare?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: toca pedirsela
<JoseeAntonioR> no creo que este publicada en ningun lado
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm...
<JoseeAntonioR> la dio en el uds
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tocaria preguntarle
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm...
<SergioMeneses> por hay he visto unas en slideshare bastante buenas
<SergioMeneses> pero la de jcastro no
<SergioMeneses> =/
<SergioMeneses> si es mejor seria excelente
<JoseeAntonioR> dio unos ejemplos con omg ubuntu que todavia me acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en ese orden de ideas se podria tener un samba en amazon?
<SergioMeneses> o q tipo de servicios se permiten?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que yo sepa, samba no esta como charm
<JoseeAntonioR> http://jujucharms.com/charms/precise tiene una lista
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro... pero se podria no?
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que se escribe un charm, si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, oks oks
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, es q nada como una charla ... eso de leer documentacion por montones no es muy constructivo
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-21
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, viperhoot
<viperhoot> Cómo hacemos :P
<p3p3f3> hola
<kevienfox> a qué hora empieza?
<kevienfox> a la hora que haya de empezar ¬¬
<p3p3f3> ni idea
<p3p3f3> esta como
<p3p3f3> please stand by, starting soon
<JoseeAntonioR> ya empezamos :)
<JoseeAntonioR> un segundo
<viperhoot> tienen la señal en vivo en ubuntu.pe
<p3p3f3> Estamos en vivo =P
<kevienfox> :nomedigas:
<MansillaSoft> :P
<p3p3f3> hehehe
<MansillaSoft> Hola a todos!
<p3p3f3> que dice mansilla soft
<viperhoot> preguntas?
<JoseeAntonioR> algo que deseen saber? (si, hay un poco de delay)
<SergioMeneses> saludos!
<ppalayo> Hola, soy usuario de ubuntu por más de 5 años y siempre quería comprar polos o algo de ubuntu
<ppalayo> en Canonical store el precio es alto, creen que sea posible crear una tienda virtual
<SergioMeneses> ppalayo, puedes pedirlo a tu casa
<ppalayo> Ah y felicitaciones por el logro
<SergioMeneses> el problema seria los impuestos :P
<||SssS||> buenas noticias para la comunidad ubuntu peru
<JoseeAntonioR> alguna otra pregunta o duda?
<Guest58432> (y)
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> seeee
<leoxtrada> felicitacion por la nueva web de ubuntu peru
<SergioMeneses> que bueno es ver el canal lleno :D
<Guest58432> Excelente...felicitaciones!!!
<pitinavaja> me perdi lo que hablaron hoy.. como hago.. hay repeticion
<Guest58432> un resumen
<SergioMeneses> pitinavaja, el link queda en el canal
<JoseeAntonioR> pitinavaja: si actualizas las pagina esta el video del hangout :)
<p3p3f3> es un gran logro y siempre debemos estar asi
<p3p3f3> unidos
<p3p3f3> ya que ubuntu significa,
<p3p3f3> YO SOY POR QUE TODOS SOMSO
<p3p3f3> ;)
<SergioMeneses> p3p3f3, ++
<ppalayo> Gracias
<Guest58432> muchas gracias
<ppalayo> Y si es posible mostrar tablets con ubuntu
<ppalayo> seria genial
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay q poner un post en el planet acerca de la noticia
<JoseeAntonioR> posiblemente en algun evento puedas ver alguna :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ↑↑↑↑
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sep, yo me encargo de eso en un minuto
 * JoseeAntonioR corre a hacer un par de cosillas
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/ claro
<viperhoot> en un momento
<MilagrosL> Sí funciona! qué bien
<viperhoot> pitinavaja: tienes en la web la grabación de ahora mismo
<SergioMeneses> perfecto :)
<MilagrosL> funciona el Launchpad con el usuario de Ubuntu-es.org?
<viperhoot> MilagrosL: claro, el mismo
<Elmago55> Hola a Todos
<ppalayo> estare en contacto porque me interesa tener más noticias de Ubuntu y de linux en general
<viperhoot> ppalayo: claro, para eso estamos :)
<pitinavaja> habra pruebas de ubuntu en las tablets y celulares o solo sobre destokp
<MilagrosL> hay algunos problemas tipográficos, las letras aparecen como glyphos
<pitinavaja> ya que estoy con ganas de meterle ubuntu a mi celular
<Guest58432> wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<MilagrosL> cuando abren el foro?
<viperhoot> pitinavaja: la idea es todo ubuntu, eso de ubuntu en móviles me llama también la atención
<viperhoot> MilagrosL: paciencia, estamos pensando cual es la mejor manera de implementarlo
<Guest58432> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Elmago55> Quisiera saber sobre documentacion de la version 12.04 en castellano, me interesan mucho las versiones de largo plazo
<MilagrosL> cuando tengan el foro me apunto a ayudarlos a guiar a los usuarios nuevos en instalaciones duales o primeras instalaciones.
<MilagrosL> 13.04 también es una versión LTS y ya está disponible
<Elmago55> Aprovecho para felicitarlos para por la web, el dominio y la presencia que va ganando Ubuntu en el Peru
<viperhoot> MilagrosL: claro !
<CodePunisher> saludos
<MilagrosL> Con tiempo también pueden tener los discos de instalación Ubuntu de Canonical?
<Elmago55> Tuve experiencias negativas con diferentes maquinarias con las ultimas versiones por eso prefiero no arriesgar la maquina de otros recomendando la version 13, al menos no hasta que la domine lo suficiente como para instalarla en empresas sin que me llamen cada 15 minutos
<Elmago55> la version 12 para maquinas antiguas y no tan nuevas no me ha dejao mal hasta ahora
<CodePunisher> buenas noches
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, CodePunisher
<MansillaSoft> Compre una Laptop y me vino con Win8 como hago para una instalacion dual?
<MilagrosL> El mago55> sabes cómo paso de 11.04 a 13.04 sin perder la vida entera?
<viperhoot> Elmago55: claro, recomendado es siempre pasar entre versiones a largo plazo en esos casos
<MilagrosL> cuando pasé de 10.04 a 11.04 fue genial
<viperhoot> MansillaSoft: puedes revisar por aquí: http://www.adslzone.net/article10955-aprende-a-instalar-ubuntu-junto-a-windows-8-en-el-mismo-disco-duro.html
<viperhoot> MansillaSoft: ops, era este: http://www.redeszone.net/2013/03/10/manual-para-instalar-ubuntu-junto-a-windows-8-en-el-mismo-disco-duro/
<CodePunisher> 12.04 .....!!
<CodePunisher> 12.10
<Elmago55> si quieres instalar online entra a la pagina oficial de ubuntu alli esta el archivo q instala todo online, solo lees das click y te duermes, en unas 6 horas (dependiendo de tu velocidad de coneccion) tu maquina ya esta en dual, eso si eres nuevo por ubuntu, sino hay otras formas
<MilagrosL> de 11.04 a 12.04 casi muero, menos mal soy maniática de los backups y los discos duros, tenía mi partición raíz completa copiada, y la tuve que devolver al DD
<MilagrosL> ya tengo la 12.04 y la 13.04 en dvds, en realidad tengo todas las versiones LTS en dvd
<MilagrosL> desde la 10.04 que la recibí x correo de Canonical.
<MansillaSoft> Gracias viperhoot
<Elmago55> Desde la version 7 no he tenido problemas graves, la version 6 si me dio uno que otro dolor de cabeza y en MINSA las maquinas con Ubuntu trabajaban con la version 9 y 10, espero que aun sigan funcionando y no las hayan formateado
<MilagrosL> yo conocí Ubuntu en la versión 10.04 y me enamoré de Linux desde ahí, he instalado Fedora, Mandriva, Mageia, Qimo... pero siempre me quedo con ubuntu.
<Elmago55> Sin embargo ESSALUD trabaja con Fedora ( com las Xo de OLPC) y forxpro
<MilagrosL> colecciono distros
<JoseeAntonioR> Elmago55: las versiones 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 y 10.10 no tienen soporte, no se les da soporte ni actualizaciones ni se les va a volver a dar
<Elmago55> foxpro, si podemos lograr algo asi para nuestra comunidad nos veneficiariamos todos no solo con trabajo y experiencia sino con maquinaria para experimentar mas y nuevas cosas
<JoseeAntonioR> Elmago55: te aviso que foxpro ya salio :)
<Elmago55> CAsi todos los sitemas del estado estan en fox, policia, essalud, etc, el fox fue comprao por Mokosoft y sigue viniendo en su suite .net 2010 2013 etc, inclusive puede usarse para la web, sin embargo aca ya no lo imparten en los institutos desde hace unos 10 o mas años
<viperhoot> Elmago55: cosas que pasan
<Elmago55> de alli q los q programan en fox Clipper Assembler y C cobren tan bien y sean tan pocos
<Elmago55> Volviendo al Tema, si conseguimos vender la IDEA de usar Ubuntu (cualquier distro) a empresas ONGs y particulares, nos beneficiaríamos todos, en especial el cliente, y trabajariamos en paz in virus ni complicaciones
<viperhoot> Elmago55: todo va por políticas de estado, hay movimientos que buscan el uso de software libre, pero no estoy muy enterado como van las cosas ultimamente
<Elmago55> y si el Estado se Reusa a pagar por nueo software y migraciones, pues usar el Ubuntu con sistemas en Fox Clipper y otros que aun fucionan en DOS, ya que el  W8 y el 9 no trabajan bien con estos sistemas (creo q a proposito)
<Elmago55> Esa es la Idea, pero todos los q salen de instituto salen con .NET y venen esa IDEA, luego esa es su alternativa, y por otro lado los grandes capitales se van por sistemas enlatados como AS400 o el popular ABAP.el lenguaje de programacion para SAP
<Elmago55> Hasta ley existe q apoya el Software libre y en teoria se necesita capacitadores de software libre, para doscentes y gran parte del estado... pero dicen q faltan especialistras... lo que falta realmente es certificacion
<viperhoot> Elmago55: eso depende, hay varios lugares donde aprender el uso de linux en general
<viperhoot> u otros lenguajes de programación
<viperhoot> además, no todo es el campo de acción es el Estado
<viperhoot> aunque si, opino que debería más penetración del software libre en el Estado
<viperhoot> pero hay varios caminos ;)
<Elmago55> El problema es economico, no vas a invertir  2000 soles para ganar 800 en especial cuando por tu cuenta aprendes mas que los q te MUESTRAN en muchas instituciones
<Elmago55> en algunas ni si quiera t muestran solo power point o videito
<CodePunisher> FLISoL
<viperhoot> Elmago55: date una vuelta por escuelab cuando puedas, por ejemplo
<viperhoot> http://escuelab.org/
<Elmago55> Bueno s me acaba la bateria, a mi y a mi maquina si que Reitero mi SAludo y Felicitacion a la comunidad, estaremos en Contacto
<Elmago55> Tambien estuve por alli, es mas vivo cerca a su salon en el 4to piso >)
<viperhoot> Elmago55: hasta la próxima o/
<johangm90> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, johangm90
<johangm90> felicitaciones por el sitio web
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias :)
<viperhoot> johangm90: heheh claro, apoyo de todos
<johangm90> de donde son?
<JoseeAntonioR> peru :)
<johangm90> ciudad
<johangm90> ??
<viperhoot> La más bonita :P
<johangm90> jajaja
<CodePunisher> cual es la mas bonita..?
<johangm90> ps que callados estan
<viperhoot> en la que vivo :P
<johangm90> digan algo
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> Cajamarca !
<CodePunisher> Cajamarca.... ohh yeahh
<CodePunisher> pero no hay nada mejor como las 33 iglesias
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<CodePunisher> el website esta excelente
<viperhoot> bueno, yo ya me despido
<johangm90> todos usan ubuntu?
<CodePunisher> .... pues claro ubuntu en el desayuno , almuerzo y cena
<johangm90> jajaja que bueno
<johangm90> esta en linea alguno de los creadores del sitio web?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^
<viperhoot> johangm90: de hecho fue parte del trabajo de JoseeAntonioR y mío :)
<viperhoot> cualquier duda, sugerencia o error que encuentren en la web, tienen la sección de contacto eh !
<johangm90> que bien
<johangm90> soy programador y me gustaria formar parte de la comunidad =)
<CodePunisher> usaron el wcmswordpress 3.5.1
<CodePunisher> *wcms
<viperhoot> johangm90: claro, danos un poco de tiempo, que esto recién acaba de salir :)
<johangm90> oks
<viperhoot> hora de salir por aquí, ya nos leemos pronto !
<johangm90> creo q es drupal o me equivoco?
<viperhoot> no olviden que siempre tienen acceso al sitio desde: http://ubuntu.pe/chat/
<viperhoot> johangm90: CodePunisher yep, wordpress
<viperhoot> con unas gotitas de otras cosas más
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos o/
<johangm90> bueno yo tambien voy saliedo
<johangm90> !exit
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'exit'.
<CodePunisher> mañana estaran en el Open Week a las 15 horz?
<alessandrocabrer> Hola gentee
<alessandrocabrer> Acabo de migrar este fin de semana a ubuntu 13.04 desde win 7
<alessandrocabrer> y hasta ahora todo excelentee
<CodePunisher> aun no sale los mensajes de que se ha producido un error
<shadito> yo  me  pase  de   win xp sp3  xD..  pero  ps  me  gusta muxo    Ubuntu 12.04   ..aunq  como  tengo   una  makina  no  muy  buena    pero  ps  ahi  estamos   ( mi pc y io  )... ..muy  bien   por  el   dominio
<alessandrocabrer> lo que yo siento en mi laptop
<alessandrocabrer> es que
<alessandrocabrer> la bateria me dura menos horas
<alessandrocabrer> con ubuntu
<alessandrocabrer> que con win
<CodePunisher> ami no me consume tanta bateria regulo los ghz
<CodePunisher> apagas el bluetooth
<shadito> y  el  contrast   ponle  en   50 %
<CodePunisher> pues en gnome classic me siento como en casa
<alessandrocabrer> yo ando usando el unity me gusta el aspecto visual que tiene
<alessandrocabrer> tambien me instale el playonlinux para el office 2007
<alessandrocabrer> y corre bien
<alessandrocabrer> para no tener problemas con el docx y los cambios de formato
<CodePunisher> ami el Wine ... me consume mas procesador pues emula a diferencia de un VM
<alessandrocabrer> bueno, el playonlinux usa al wine para emular
<alessandrocabrer> mas que todo te sirve para instalar
<alessandrocabrer> de una manera más facil los programas
<CodePunisher> si pero aveces necesitas unos *.dll que wine no trae consigo pues me cae mas un Virtul Box y ahi instalarle ese es el punto fuerte de utilizar una distro de linux pues tiene lo necesario para que cualquier ordenador arranque ademas en las distro de linux puedo montar 2 VM a diferencia que en Win que por su comsumo de Ram solo me deja montar 1 MV
<JoseeAntonioR> WINE = Wine Is Not an Emulator
<CodePunisher> Win16 y Win32 = WINE?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, WINE
<CodePunisher> ok go googlear..
<CodePunisher> Wine : es una capa de compatiblidad que usas bibliotecas de Windows para RUN a programas que usan .net, es el procentaje mas utilizado a diferencia de las VM , en 15 años recien salio a la luz la version 1.0 claro no es al 100% compatible con todos los programas pero wine hace un buen trabajo, JoseeAntonioR gracias por el corregir el error
<JoseeAntonioR> CodePunisher: 'Its meaning later shifted to the recursive backronym, Wine Is Not an Emulator in order to differentiate the software from other emulators.' :)
<CodePunisher> .. bueno JoseeAntonioR gracias por el dato,  que tengan buenas noches  éxitos con el Website
<m0y8S70ne> felicidades por el sitio
<elmago55> Hola a todos
<jamesjedimaster> hola
<CodePunisher> saludos...!!
<elmago55> Tendran un foro o una seccion que trate sobre escritorios? kde o gnome de preferencia?
<th3pr0ph3t> Hola. Veo tan poca gente que me puedo dar el lujo de saludar...
<jamesjedimaster> saludos
<th3pr0ph3t> muchos proyectos de software libre tienen su canal en freenode, no?
<jamesjedimaster> si, por ejemplo, hoy y maniana esta el ubuntu open week
<th3pr0ph3t> no sé nada de ubuntu open week :O
<jamesjedimaster> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<th3pr0ph3t> Oh... estás participando en algo? yo no... tengo varias cosas en mente
<CodePunisher> excelente
<jamesjedimaster> no, apenas ayer en la noche me entere
<XtOpHeR> saqludos
<th3pr0ph3t> sup xtopher, bienvenido a ubuntu-pe :P
<XtOpHeR> uso ubuntu desde la dapper
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-22
<th3pr0ph3t> oh... y te gustan los cambios de ubuntu? últimamente algunos están incómodos con canonical desviándose del camino
<XtOpHeR> por lo de unity
<XtOpHeR> creo q ubuntu se quiere diferenciar con las demas distros, por eso tomo ese camino
<XtOpHeR> y creo ,que, el cambio, siempre va ser molesto para cualquier persona
<th3pr0ph3t> los cambios más criticados últimamente son dejar de lado compton por MIR y crear un nuevo formato de paquetes
<XtOpHeR> lo de comton, recien me entero pero por la forma ahora de instalar los prgramas yo la veo mas un riesgo
<XtOpHeR> en eso si no me gusta, y para nada
<XtOpHeR> si con los reposiorios tenemos algo de control de nuestro software con lo otro va ser mas riesogoso
<XtOpHeR> lo e ellos es la unificacion del escritorio con el movil
<XtOpHeR> en todo hay pros y contras
<th3pr0ph3t> este video "Why Linux Sucks" dice que linux apesta porque hay muchos formatos de paquetes (deb, rpm y más) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKwWPQ1Orzs
<th3pr0ph3t> Pero por más que critiquen, Ubuntu es la distribución que sí funciona.
<XtOpHeR> siempre ha sido asi desde q se empezo hablar de linux en el escritorio
<XtOpHeR> ya lo cirticaban pero ahora ha crecido bastante
<th3pr0ph3t> Y la envidia... :/
<XtOpHeR> y eso molesta la competencia
<th3pr0ph3t> La primera vez que probé linux fue red hat. Linux me dio la bienvenida con una resolución de 640x480 y sin sonido...
<th3pr0ph3t> ...un noob al que le pones una distro en la que no funciona nada...
<XtOpHeR> lo mio fue con un mandrake
<th3pr0ph3t> así y que no vi más hasta Ubuntu.
<jamesjedimaster> game over, ahi se ven
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-23
<jamesjedimaster> buen dia a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-24
<jamesjedimaster> buen dia a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-26
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pong
<viperhoot> q te parece si se llama ayuda
<viperhoot> el ask
<viperhoot> algo como ayuda.ubuntu.pe
<viperhoot> JoseAntonioR: está en muere tu red :P
<JoseAntonioR> back now
<JoseAntonioR> viperhoot: ya me bajaron la velocidad, pero estaba probando conectarme con oidentd
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, no funciona!
<viperhoot> te decía si mejor el ask se llama preguntas
<viperhoot> o ayuda
<viperhoot> ayuda diré
<JoseeAntonioR> si quieres
<JoseeAntonioR> para tenerlo hasta que jono me de autorizacion
<viperhoot> creo que será más comprensible con ese nombre
<viperhoot> autorización de?
<viperhoot> ah
<viperhoot> traducción ?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> sigo esperando
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya hable con el, quedamos en tener reunion por google hangout
<viperhoot> bacán, te reenvío siempre cualquier cosa que te llegue
<JoseeAntonioR> ook :)
<viperhoot> he hecho un par de cositas internar para mejorar el sitio
<viperhoot> mañana me pongo con lo del ask
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Yo creo que ya viene siendo momento de que hables para que ubuntu-pe.org apunte a ubuntu.pe
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: y si haces cname?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: btw, see PM
#ubuntu-pe 2014-05-22
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, saludos!
<juanmontoya> Hola, el dominio ubuntu.pe seguirá vivo un año más?
<jose> juanmontoya: yeppers! :)
<jose> pero las donaciones siempre son bienvenidas :)
<juanmontoya> bacán, tenía que preguntar antes de usarla como información personal
<juanmontoya> mi otra cuenta de correo no es fácil de dictar
<jose> jaja
